# Connaught Tunnel, London - January 2010



## manof2worlds (Feb 1, 2010)

This was a new direction for me and my son, but we were accompanied by the veritible Black Shuck who has some tunnel experience. There is history regarding this tunnel elsewhere on the forum so I'll spare you that.

We had a cool time and it was our first chance to have a crack at photographing in total darkness using light painting and I like to think we had a bit of a result. I was pleased as I was using a point and shoot Canon Powershot (my beloved partner's camera) which had various long exposure settings. We're not experienced or professionals so go easy on the critique ;-)

Hope you like the images.




























































































TEAM MO2W - INTO THE DARKNESS THEY WENT............


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like the three of you were about to start singing Bohemian Rhapsody. Good stuff, tunnels with track are always good.

M


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 1, 2010)

Good work there as always M02W! Heres my shots. Silvertown Station








The Tunnel approach Cutting


Semaphore Bracket

















The DLR passing over the Tunnel Portal








Cool Calcification





Airshaft No1


Now a revelation for me I actually managed to light Paint




















Looking out of the North Portal

















Thats all


----------



## freebird (Feb 1, 2010)

You've both done well with the light painting and captured some great 'shadows and beams of light' shots. I love pic number 9 manof2worlds.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Freebird! I am by no way a photographer, but I did manage to find a Nght Tripod setting on my Fuji. It did exactly the job I wanted! M02W was over the Moon!!


----------



## jonney (Feb 1, 2010)

So BS this was the wink wink nudge nudge you were on about the other day. Great photo's guys looks like a good time was had by all


----------



## gunthoMASSER! (Feb 1, 2010)

good stuff


----------



## thekatt (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice gentlemen, the tunnel arc and curve, you have caught really well.


Andy


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 2, 2010)

jonney said:


> So BS this was the wink wink nudge nudge you were on about the other day. Great photo's guys looks like a good time was had by all



Indeed Jonney this was the one mate!!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 2, 2010)

thekatt said:


> Very nice gentlemen, the tunnel arc and curve, you have caught really well.
> 
> 
> Andy



It was also on a very steep gradient either way down into the bore. Quite why it split into two I dont know!!


----------



## Labb (Feb 2, 2010)

What a great explore. Great shots from both of you. I really like the shots where the tracks are still in situ.


----------



## boxfrenzy (Feb 2, 2010)

I love seeing reports from here as I worked for 7 years in Silvertown. The airshaft picture where the tunnel splits into two is very good indeed. Shame I live so far away now. Top work fellas.


----------



## manof2worlds (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. We're really pleased with the photos which have been icing on the cake as far as I'm concerned. This has got me interested in a new element of explore now and as a result BS and I are going to walk a couple of tunnels in the coming months.

I was proud of my little lad - he's only 11 and took this tunnel on with some courage and determination, the end result of which he said he really enjoyed it and wants to do other tunnels with BS and I.


----------



## thekatt (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi, Looks like you,r son will be an explorer as well, it,s great to see, and takes some courage to go to the places we go to, at his age. So well done, and he has bragging rights at school, fantastic. 



Andy


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 2, 2010)

Labb said:


> What a great explore. Great shots from both of you. I really like the shots where the tracks are still in situ.



Thanks Labb, this is going to be reused as part of the new Crossrail Project.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 2, 2010)

boxfrenzy said:


> I love seeing reports from here as I worked for 7 years in Silvertown. The airshaft picture where the tunnel splits into two is very good indeed. Shame I live so far away now. Top work fellas.



Thanks Box, it was the first Tunnel I have walked with Shafts! M02W was very taken with them as was the Explorer Boy!


----------



## cardiffrail (Feb 2, 2010)

Beautiful pictures there both of you. Many thanks.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks indeed Cardiff, it was a great tunnel and in a Busy area too!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 2, 2010)

A rather popular thread dont you think MO2W!? Strawberry flavoured of course!!!


----------



## djrich (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pics there lads. Looks like you had a good explore


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 3, 2010)

it was a good one, one of the best we have been on.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 4, 2010)

Sadly, most of the pics won't load for me, apart from the last few of Shucky's.  Like seeing the track in the tunnel though, and it looks like it was a good explore.


----------



## manof2worlds (Feb 4, 2010)

@Foxy: you can also see my pictures here: http://bit.ly/5jxK2W - it was a great explore and has got me very interested in tunnels from the exploration/photgraphic side.

Thanks again to all for the cool comments, nice to know we're getting it right


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 4, 2010)

Ah, cheers for that, MO2W.  Excellent pics and explore.
I see what was meant by the 'Bohemian Rhapsody' moment now!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 4, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Sadly, most of the pics won't load for me, apart from the last few of Shucky's.  Like seeing the track in the tunnel though, and it looks like it was a good explore.



Cheers MDear! Nice to have some good comments! We should be hitting another couple of tunnels in the near future!!


----------



## thompski (Feb 4, 2010)

I must admit I'm not a huge fan of train tunnels, however this one looks pretty good, nice work


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 4, 2010)

I know your not Thompski! Your a Derbyshire Drain Man!!!


----------

